# I need some advice regarding taking in a female GSD



## Ludogg (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok; theres a man giving away his 1 year old female GSD her name is Sam... He explained to me he doesnt have the time for her... I know shes vaccinated but shes not fixed...

He offered her to me because he seen me walking my GSD Luke...Im a big kid and when ever anyone offers me a puppy i lose all logic and my hart takes over...Im really inclined to take her in but what thing should I consider and if I do take her in how should i go about it???


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

first and foremost, do YOU want the added responsibility? Second, if she doesn't get along with your present dog, there could be big problems. 

Have you met the dog? Do you like her?? Are you willing to have her spayed? 
Does she have any health issues?? 

I think you have to ask yourself those questions and go from there. The most important things are, do YOU want to do this, does your GSD get along with her and be prepared to dish out double the money)

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Boy, it is difficult to make a "good" decision when your heart is so big! I totally understand the dilemma you are faced with.

Having said that, I would advise you to wait until adding another dog to your home. Your puppy is still young, and your time and attention should be focused on making him the best companion he can be. That takes training time and effort over a long period of time to get everything set and reliable. 

There is also the cost issue. This dog is not spayed, right? Can you afford to spay her before bringing her into your home?

Maybe when your guy is 2 or 3 years old you could start looking for a second GSD. You have a Dachshund, too...correct? 

Maybe you could talk with the gentleman who offered you his dog, and share with him the resources out there that can either help him work with the dog or to help him place the dog responsibly into a new home. There are rescues out there that happily courtesy post dogs. 
Sheilah


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How old is Luke? I like at least a 3 year split between my dogs (actually I like 5 yrs  ).

Can you afford to feed/vet 2 dogs even if problems came up? 

Do you have the extra time to train and socialize another dog? Pay for training if needed (and all my dogs need it  )?

If all the above issues are solved and the 2 dogs get along, arrange for a spay for the new girl dog (is your male fixed?) and go for it!:wub:


----------



## Ludogg (Mar 8, 2010)

I just got back from taking a look at Sam; she is beautiful!!! After carefule consideration I'm going to have to pass on her. Besides my wife wont let me bring another dog home. I do want to help Sam find a good forever home; I'm leary about putting her on Craigs List, there is just too much crazy stuff going on on CL... Lotsa weirdo's... I was wondering if maybe any members in or near Southern Cal would be interested... If not maybe some referrals to a reputable GSD rescue..Im leary about just googling up any rescue without referrals.. Im trying to post a picture of her but when i click on the "insert image" button it asks me for a URL???


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Photos need to be hosted online, like on Photobucket.com.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

That is the best decision possible, for you and your current dogs. 

I would not recommend that anyone use Craigslist to rehome a dog. Especially not an intact dog. But if this person contacts some reputable rescues, and is willing to get the dog spayed as part of the adoption process and is willing to hang onto her until she finds a good home, I am willing to bet that someone would do a courtesy posting for him.

Have him try: Coastal German Shepherd Rescue and Welcome to the Westside German Shepherd Rescue of Los Angeles
Both are in So-Cal and have great reputations.
Sheilah


----------



## Ludogg (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Ludogg (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Ludogg (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay I figured out how to attache the pics. 

Not sure if the pics do her justice...


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

She is gorgeous! I am sure you will be able to help her find a good home. Looks like she is well cared for until then.


----------

